# Mullah Dadullah Captured ?



## tomahawk6 (19 May 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,196164,00.html

Mullah Dadullah may have been captured during the heavy fighting in Afghanistan this week. He seem's to be very seriously wounded and in hospital. This would be a huge get if it turns out the man is Mullah Dadullah.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 May 2006)

Apparently the US is saying that it's not him.  I haven't read a lot on the subject, but I'm curious to know myself.


----------

